# Still bloated..



## Doodles86 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi All,

I had egg collection 2 weeks ago tomorrow. 17 taken (8 to recipient 9 to us). 
Because there were concerns about OHSS the consultant decided a couple of days before egg collection that we should freeze rather than do fresh transfer as I was bloated building up to egg collection and they wanted to give my body time to recover and swelling to go down. 
Since egg collection I have had my period but I still feel bloated and full of wind (sorry if that's TMI). I've done my research online (Google lol) and can't seem to find anyone that has felt so bloated post egg collection and pre transfer. 

Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Doodles sounds like you are probably still suffering a bit with some level of ohss. What does your clinic say? It can take a while to settle sometimes. Hope you feel brighter soon xxxx


----------

